# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم Cyclonebox مساعدة :  'CycloneServer.exe'. Read of address 00000000

## salem_165

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ممكن مساعدة عندي سيكلون بوكس كل أردت فعل أي شئ تطلع هذه الرسالة   
Classic]
Please Wait...
Cyclone Server (2.0.0.115), Cyclone Box Team 2008-2013 - Ready.
Cyclone Server Send Command Error -> Access violation at address 005CFBDB in module 'CycloneServer.exe'. Read of address 00000000
 (500)
Failed to Get LG Codes -> Command Send failed 
جزاك الله خيرا  و رمضان كريم

----------


## TIGER_GSM

أخي هناك بعض فلاشات لم يتم ادخلها إلى سرفير وتأكد من انترنت الخاص بيك

----------

